# Backing Tracks. How do you do it?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m an ensemble player with an aversion to interacting with humans.

I have a decent stereo in my guitar cave.

How do YOU download backing tracks and then pump them into a conventional stereo.

I have adapters to get from 1/8” stereo to RCA.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You have two great sources of backing tracks
1) YouTube (I prefer Elevated Jam Tracks)
2) Karaoke Version (multi-track recordings of popular songs that you can download without certain instruments)

I run my iPad's audio out to my mixer which goes into my PA system but you can use the audio out from your tablet/laptop/phone to an input on your stereo system. You'll likely need a 3/8" stereo to L/R cable to connect to the stereo system.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> You have two great sources of backing tracks
> 1) YouTube (I prefer Elevated Jam Tracks)
> 2) Karaoke Version (multi-track recordings of popular songs that you can download without certain instruments)
> 
> I run my iPad's audio out to my mixer which goes into my PA system but you can use the audio out from you tablet/laptop/phone to an input on your stereo system. You'll likely need a 3/8" stereo to L/R cable to connect to the stereo system.


I use the GoButton app on my iPhone to run the tracks. Output is via Bluetooth to my Yorkville EXM70 portable PA.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Merlin said:


> I use the GoButton app on my iPhone to run the tracks. Output is via Bluetooth to my Yorkville EXM70 portable PA.


I often play songs from iTunes through an app that I use to align the chord changes to the lyrics. Bluetooth has too much lag for that. Fine for audio only though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

If I'm just playing along YouTube on my iPad into my mixer or line input on my amp. If I want to record something so I can listen to what I've done I find a download on Soundcloud or elsewhere and put it into Garageband on my MacBook. I use an Apogee jam interface to the Mac with the built in Garageband amps and effects. Then I can try different things and listen back to see what worked and what didn't.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I’m an ensemble player with an aversion to interacting with humans.


Seek some therapy? lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Seek some therapy? lol
> 
> View attachment 295154


Meh, humans will have to stop being so......human first.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Laptop (Youtube) -> Boss GT1 usb audio. GT1 headphone 1/8" stereo jack to aux in on guitar amp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Laptop (Youtube) -> Boss GT1 usb audio. GT1 headphone 1/8" stereo jack to aux in on guitar amp.



Thanks, I'm sure that would work.

I'm thinking all I need really is a site where I can buy a few decent quality backing tracks and a little guidance on how to store and run those from either a laptop, Mac or iPhone. I can run a cord (1/8 " stereo to two RCAs) from any laptop or iPhone to the stereo pretty easily.

Then I can just jam along with the stereo.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I can run a cord (1/8 " stereo to two RCAs) from any laptop or iPhone to the stereo pretty easily.
> 
> Then I can just jam along with the stereo.


I do this with YT backing tracks. iPad to stereo. 
There is a never ending selection in many styles, keys and tempos.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I send the headphone signal from my computer to either the home stereo or a small PA, both in my music space. I have a few CDs of backing tracks from commercial sources loaded on the iMac, or I use www.guitarbackingtrack.com or other internet sources, and my own recorded tracks via GarageBand, Finale PrintMusic, SoundCloud, and YouTube. Sometimes I use a small Ditto looper to make tracks as I go. I also have a Beat Buddy drum machine that gets occasional use.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I run YouTube tracks through my PreSonus E44 monitors. My Boss looper has some drum tracks and also works for bass, so I’ve sometimes tried to create my own, although right now the looper’s in a drawer. I should get that out one of these days.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

As an alternate to all the freebies out there, I downloaded a paid one a couple of weeks ago. Cost a toonie and it was really well put together so it was worth it for me. I typically do the youtube ones though like Now you shred and Elevated Jam tracks.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I really want to get good at looping to get away from plying solo.

Want to work on timing and layering.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> As an alternate to all the freebies out there, I downloaded a paid one a couple of weeks ago. Cost a toonie and it was really well put together so it was worth it for me. I typically do the youtube ones though like Now you shred and Elevated Jam tracks.


I have no problem using free tracks if they are provided by those who actually own them.

I also have no problem paying for decent quality tracks at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> You have two great sources of backing tracks
> 1) YouTube (I prefer Elevated Jam Tracks)
> .


I use elevated as well (usually). I have a set of studio monitors (computer->US-1641->Mackie monitors) in my practice studio, so its not an issue for me. I used to plug my headphones into my laptop, I could still easily hear my guitar, lol.

I think the most important thing for backing tracks, is remembering to use them to learn all of your chord shapes (at least CAGED) AND THEN use it to solo. Its too easy to end up in a never ending penta wank with backing tracks. however, if you learn all of the chords in all inversions, you will have endless chord tones to play with.

I find that the chord shapes show me the solos, if that makes any sense.

C


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Cardamonfrost said:


> I use elevated as well (usually). I have a set of studio monitors (computer->US-1641->Mackie monitors) in my practice studio, so its not an issue for me. I used to plug my headphones into my laptop, I could still easily hear my guitar, lol.
> 
> I think the most important thing for backing tracks, is remembering to use them to learn all of your chord shapes (at least CAGED) AND THEN use it to solo. Its too easy to end up in a never ending penta wank with backing tracks. however, if you learn all of the chords in all inversions, you will have endless chord tones to play with.
> 
> ...


I play rhythm in the band so when I'm tired of practicing our material, I turn into a penta wanker lol.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> I play rhythm in the band so when I'm tired of practicing our material, I turn into a penta wanker lol.


Yeah, we all do . Fwiw, it wasn't directed at you specifically. More towards the OP.
C


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Yeah, we all do . Fwiw, it wasn't directed at you specifically. More towards the OP.
> C


Lol, I didn't take it personally and I'm good with the name tag.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Think I’ll just throw on AC/DC’s Ride On and ........ride on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Works fine.

If I find I prefer both the tracks and my guitar coning form a single location I can always pass both through a mixer.


----------

